# Your Home Theater Setup



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"Show Us Where the Money Went!"*

We are launching this new thread for DBSTalk members to showcase their home theater
systems. If you have an HT setup of which you are justly proud, post your pix and a brief
description or, if you have a web site, toss us a link.

Now, who wants to get the ball rolling...?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Where are your pix?  I'll post mine later... when I get them updated.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've got to update my pics too -- that itenerant, traveling photog that blew
through town a few years ago makes me pay royalties every time I post
one of his pics. They weren't all that good, anyway. :shrug:


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

Oops!
I didn't see this thread until I had posted in the D* HR20 forum.

Here's my setup.

Sony KDL46S2010 - 46 LCD - 1080i
DirecTV Hr20-700
Yamaha HTR5730 5.1 Surround Sound
Sony SAFT1H Flat Panel Speakers
Philips DVP5960 DVD/Multimedia Player with USB port
APC BACK-UPS 550
2x1 HDMI Switch (HR20 & DVP5960)










The TV and DVD Player are connected via HDMI with optical audio going to the Surround Sound Receiver.

The OTA signal is split to feed the HR20 and the TV directly, in case the HR20 takes a vacation 










I put some effort into keeping the cabling neat, while keeping servicability in mind.
I can pull the HR20 out of the front side and access all of the cables into and out of it.
I can also roll the entire set out away from the wall and get behind there if need be, but the cables stay fairly neat and tidy.
I tried to set up the UPS so that I would have a minimum of power cables running out of the cabinet. As you can see, I have one cable plugged into the wall outlet.
That took some doing.




























Overall, I'm happy with the setup.
The den used to have very dark and very ugly wood paneling, but we got a wild hair a a few weeks ago and painted the paneling one weekend.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice set up. I like the sled, looks as old as I am. How old is it?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The Royal Stewart Theater

Pics aren't the greatest quality and since they're 3 years old a few things have changed - most notably there's a lot more DVD's now.

Front before:








Front after:









Right-front before:








Right-front after:









Right-rear before:








Right-rear after:









Rear before:








Rear after:









Left-rear before:








Left-rear after:









Left-front before:








Left-front after:









Construction photos and miscellaneous info can be found HERE

If you'll notice, there's no receiver in the equipment rack, even though I have D*, because I use a distribution system that feeds both of the D*tivo's in the living room (no current pics of that set up) to all the other TV's in the house. The line is fed to the VCR in the equipment rack.

A better look at the in-wall equipment rack:


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

davring said:


> Nice set up. I like the sled, looks as old as I am. How old is it?


Not completely sure.
It was underneath the house in the crawlspace when we bought it in 1986.
The house was built in 1974, so I would guess it's now getting close to 30 years old.

It was in rough shape when I found it.
I had one like it when I was a kid, so I restored it.

My kids and I have used it a few times over the years, but it has been right there for the bulk of the last 21 years.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

My 46" sammy. The rest is in the sig


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Already posted in the HR20 thread, but what the heck, I'll post here as well. My complete setup:
Mitsubishi 73" DLP TV WD-73927 with built in DVR
DTV HR20-700S HD DVR
Onkyo TX-SR703 7.1 channel receiver (upgrading soon)
Psyclone HD component switcher
Samsung DVD recorder
2 Sony 400 disc DVD changers
PS2
XBox 360
XBox
Game Cube
Gateway Computer running Vista; Viiv certified

Speakers:
Front - Polk Audio Monitor 70
Center - Polk Audio CS2
Surround - Polk Audio Monitor 40
Surround Back - Polk Audio Monitor 40

My pics can been seen here http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1011319&postcount=67


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Since I never bothered to get a new digital camera no pics, but here's the list:

*DISPLAY*
Sony Grand Wega 42" HDTV (KDF-42A10)

*RECEIVER*
Sony Audio/Video Receiver w/XM Activated (STR-DG1000)

*VIDEO SOURCES*
Sony Upconvert Progressive Scan DVD Player (DVP-NS75H)
Scientific Atlanta HD DVR/Digital Cable Terminal (Explorer 8300HD)

*AUDIO SOURCES*
Sony 5 Disc SACD Changer (SCD-CE595)
Sirius Sportster 4

I'm 100% HDMI. I have the A/V Receiver connected to my TVs Video Input via HDMI then use the HDMI switching to switch between the cable box and DVD Player. The SACD Changer is connected to the receiver with toslink, Sirius receiver via composite audio. I have everything plugged into a Monster Power Center (model 1600) and all cabling is from Radio Shack. Biggest down fall are my speakers. Nothing like having little crappy Philips 5.1 speaker set that came included with my old $300 home theater in a box, connected to an $800 7.1 receiver.


----------



## Bulldog08 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is my setup
In the basement where the bar is located. I love it. 
TV: Sony KDS-R60XBR1 SXRD
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V2600
Speakers: Klipsch Reference 35 6 Piece Surround Sound System
DVD: Panasonic DMR-E85H DVD Video Recorder
VCR: Hitachi VT-F372A
HR20-700

Living Room
TV: LG 50PC1DRA Plasma
Bose Lifestyle 25 Surround System (Needs to be replaced with above like system)
HR20-100


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, I'll list my items and post a picture later.... 
TV: Optoma HD7100 with HD3000 scaler (Combined is called an HD7300)
Screen: Home brew 98" diagonal
Receiver: Harmon Kardon AVR 7200
Front LR Speakers: JBL 4430L/4430R (the ones with the Dolly Parton horns) :lol:
Center Speaker: RBH
Surround: Monitor Audio Studio 6
DVD: Sony Cheapie
VCR/DVD Recorder: Samsung
Satellite: Dish 508/942
Media Player: Pinnacle ShowCenter 1000
Power Regulation/Distribution: Monster HTS-3500
Casette Recorder: Denon (hasn't been used in years)
Signal Processors: DBX 3BX, DBX 120XP (both just sitting in the rack taking up space).
Signal analyzer: Rane RA-27
Production area with line to HT: 
Reel to reel recorders: 
Teac A3300SX quarter track stereo
Tascam 42B Half track stereo
Monitors: JBL LSR4328 Powered biamped speakers (nice computer speakers) 
Mic preamp: ART Digital MPA
Soundcard: MAudio Audiophile 192
Turntable: Kenwood KD-500
Tonearm: Infinity Black Widow
Cartridges: AKG X8E, Grado 78, Grado (?)
Sony EVO9700 Hi 8 Editor
8mm Film to Video chain: Workprinter XP
Film capture Camera: Canon G2

I love toys.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

My HT setup has changed only minimally from my sig below. Added this past month, 4 Berkline black leather 078 home theater recliners from Ultimate Home Entertainment -- www.rtheaters.com
When I was looking for home theater seating, I looked at several different brands and types of upholstery locally. I then went over to AVSforum and discovered this dealer. Nothing but high praise for pricing and customer service. Add me as a fan.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nothing special, but here's mine: 50" panny, denon 6.1 avr and polk speakers.


----------

